# Yeast infection



## xphoxbex (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello everyone.

I have a yeast infection and I just purchased Monistat 7 day cream. This is the first time that I ever used it.

I just used it like 15 minutes ago and i read on the instruction sheet that it has been reported that a few people who use this may feel a slight increase of vaginal itching.  Right now I am experiencing that but it feels like an itch that you can't really ignore, you know what I mean?  Has anyone ever experienced this before?  I am kinda worried.  Please help me. Thankyou!

**EDIT** I forgot to add that I wasn't itching before I put on that cream.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 31, 2007)

I've used them before & never experienced that before.  However, those creams never cleared up a yeast infection for me.  I always had to go to the doctor


----------



## xphoxbex (Dec 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I've used them before & never experienced that before.  However, those creams never cleared up a yeast infection for me.  I always had to go to the doctor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh boy.  I'm really worried right now.  The itching was right at the opening of my vagina (the hole).  BUT, now it has decreased.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 31, 2007)

Maybe your skin is just really sensitive & the cream aggravated it?  At least the itching is decreasing.  Does the instructions say anything about this as a possible side-effect?


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you sure its yeast? Trich looks like yeast as well but is not soothed by miconazole or fluconazole. The discharge is slightly yellow and has a different smell. (Yeast smells like fresh pretzels, trich can smell like seafood, but the itching increases with antifungals)
If it is yeast and you can tolerate an intravaginal antifungal like Monistat, use it for the entire week, do not stop when they symptoms abate.
An over the counter anti yeast antifungal used properly should clear up a yeast infection. Yeast infections are similar to athletes foot infections-they thrive in warm, moist area-and diabetics, imunocompomised and people on antibiotics which kill off normal flora are the most likely victims. Men can also get yeast infections-that is what "jock itch is".


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Maybe your skin is just really sensitive & the cream aggravated it?  At least the itching is decreasing.  Does the instructions say anything about this as a possible side-effect?_

 
yes the instructions do say that some people experience a slight itch when they apply it.  But now i've been using it for 3 days and I have noticed that on the 2nd and 3rd application the itching has decreased and it is very minimal.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Are you sure its yeast? Trich looks like yeast as well but is not soothed by miconazole or fluconazole. The discharge is slightly yellow and has a different smell. (Yeast smells like fresh pretzels, trich can smell like seafood, but the itching increases with antifungals)
If it is yeast and you can tolerate an intravaginal antifungal like Monistat, use it for the entire week, do not stop when they symptoms abate.
An over the counter anti yeast antifungal used properly should clear up a yeast infection. Yeast infections are similar to athletes foot infections-they thrive in warm, moist area-and diabetics, imunocompomised and people on antibiotics which kill off normal flora are the most likely victims. Men can also get yeast infections-that is what "jock itch is"._

 
Ohh boy.  That sounds scary!  I have never heard of trich before.  And I hope that I don't have that whatever it is.  Well like i said, above my itching has really decreased and I don't really notice much.  And also, I noticed that i don't see the yeast as much today, I see normal white discharge.  So do u think its going away? help!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a pH test you can buy over the counter now.  It can tell you what you have.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 4, 2008)

In cases like YI. its always good to drink plenty of water, wear cotton panties  (avoid nylon panties as much as possible, nylon wont let air in), avoid tampons ( believe it or not, most gynecologists oppose the use of them since what ur basically doing is trapping the air and infections can arise from that). I do follow these suggestions and it helps me alot. Another thing, take long HOT baths. Make sure you have some epson salt. When you are running the hot water pour the salt and let it dissolve. Salt act as a disinfectant and YES you might feel a bit of stinging sensation, but essentially you are killing off the bacteria. If you have to, use a douche. Dont do it everyday eventhough you might be tempted, but do it (douche) no more than twice for the entire time you have the yeast infection ( whether its 5 days or 12 days). Avoid drinking liquids that have too much sweets because when you do pee, if the urine has alot of acidity ( i mean urine is acidic, but depending what you drink it can increase its acidity)  as you  urinate it feels like its burning, hence why you need to drink lots of water.

Here are my 2 cents


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadchenRogue* 

 
_In cases like YI. its always good to drink plenty of water, wear cotton panties  (avoid nylon panties as much as possible, nylon wont let air in), avoid tampons ( believe it or not, most gynecologists oppose the use of them since what ur basically doing is trapping the air and infections can arise from that). I do follow these suggestions and it helps me alot. Another thing, take long HOT baths. Make sure you have some epson salt. When you are running the hot water pour the salt and let it dissolve. Salt act as a disinfectant and YES you might feel a bit of stinging sensation, but essentially you are killing off the bacteria. If you have to, use a douche. Dont do it everyday eventhough you might be tempted, but do it (douche) no more than twice for the entire time you have the yeast infection ( whether its 5 days or 12 days). Avoid drinking liquids that have too much sweets because when you do pee, if the urine has alot of acidity ( i mean urine is acidic, but depending what you drink it can increase its acidity)  as you  urinate it feels like its burning, hence why you need to drink lots of water.

Here are my 2 cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww thankyou!  that was very helpful information.  This is my 6th time applying monistat this week and it's gone away.  I really hate using this cream.  it is really really messy.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 6, 2008)

(For anyone interested) There is a book titled, _Complete Candida Yeast Guidebook, (revised 2nd edition)_. The authors are Martin & Rona. It covers the topic of prevention, treatment & diet extensively. 

Martin states in the introduction, “Many people think yeast infections only occur in females and are primarily a vaginal disease. In fact, Candida affects men, women, and children alike; the main habitat is the digestive tract. Outer physical forms of Candida are dandruff, white flaky skin, vaginal discharge, jock itch, athlete’s foot, heavily coated white tongues in adults; and colic and thrush in children.”

I found the text informative and some of the methods a bit extreme to incorporate. Nevertheless, I found there was useful information contained within it.


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_(For anyone interested) There is a book titled, Complete Candida Yeast Guidebook, (revised 2nd edition). The authors are Martin & Rona. It covers the topic of prevention, treatment & diet extensively. 

Martin states in the introduction, “Many people think yeast infections only occur in females and are primarily a vaginal disease. In fact, Candida affects men, women, and children alike; the main habitat is the digestive tract. Outer physical forms of Candida are dandruff, white flaky skin, vaginal discharge, jock itch, athlete’s foot, heavily coated white tongues in adults; and colic and thrush in children.”

I found the text informative and some of the methods a bit extreme to incorporate. Nevertheless, I found there was useful information contained within it.
_

 

oh wow, i never knew that.  that was also very helpful info.  thanks sparklingwaves !


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 14, 2008)

I just saw this information in the magazine, _First_.  This is the 2/4/08 edition.  Article title:  _Always tired & craving carbs?_ (Below are the treatments mentioned in the article). 

*Kill existing yeast with spices*
The _allicin _in garlic is well known antifungal that kills candida, but other spices also have the power.  According to recent research, regularly consuming cinnamon, cumin, oregano, rosemary, sage or thyme can reduce internal candida population by 61% in two weeks.

*Block new yeast with probiotics*
To thwart an infestation, take a probiotic supplement containing _acidophilus & bifidum_, recommends Dr. Dean.  These probiotic strains release antifungal enzymes and alkalinize the body so candida can't flourish.  One to try:  Essential Blend Probiotics ($40 for 90 caps at JigsawHealth.com or call 866-601-5800).   Take three to five caps daily for two weeks and repeat the regimen every three to four months.

*Alert:  Popular yogurts make yeast growth even worse!*
Yogurt and kefir are known as top yeast killers--but there's a catch.  "Unfortunately, popular brands--even those touting especially helpful strains of probiotic bacteria--can contain refined sugars like high-fructose corn syrup that keep unhealthy yeast thriving, ' cautions naturopathic physician Carolyn Dean, M.D., ND.  To ensure you get maximum health and energy boosting benefits, opt for unsweetened versions containing live and active bacterial cultures.  Too tart?  Choose brands like Stonyfield Farm that sweetened with _inulin_, a prebiotic that helps good bacteria thrive.

*Other info:*

Log on to HealthyEatingAdvisor.com/candida-test.html for diagnostic candida questionnaire.

For diet advice, read the _Yeast Connection Cookbook _by William G. Crook, M.D., and Marjorie Hurt Jones, R.N. (Square One, 2007).  And log on to YeastConnection.com for more info & phone consultation with Dr. Dean.

Finally, there is a book for reference called _The Yeast Connection Handbook_ by William G. Crook, M.D. (Square One).


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 14, 2008)

Those interested in probiotics like acidophilus and bifidus (which are great for replenishing the good bacteria in the intestinal tract for healthy normal flora. Those with too little flora can experience bloating, gas,etc) These can be purchased in the drugstore or healthfoodstore for about ten dollars a bottle, put them in the fridge and take two tablets with a meal three times a day for a couple weeks. Some progressive hospitals use them after antibiotic therapy to boost the immune system.


----------



## pnayluvs1 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've also experienced YI like symptoms this past month.  I've never had one before so I'm not quite sure if it is YI or not.  I bought the monistat cream as well and it seemed to help with the itching/burning, but I started my period about the 3rd day into it.  I didn't use tampons and found pads caused more irritation to the small area between the 2 holes (sorry if it's TMI).  I forgot to use the cream after like the 5th day, and a few days later my period ended.

So this is where I am a little concerned... I would say its been about 2 weeks since that happened and my period is back again!  I usually only have it for 4-5 days but It's been about a 7/8 days now.  Some days it has been really light to non-existant then the next day will be reg.  OH! and the irritation slightly back again.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 15, 2008)

Monistat, fluconazole, micanozole, and antifungal suppositories and intravaginal creams do not affect the menstrual cycle or change the menstrual period. The menstrual period is the result of the endometrial lining sloughing off (which is regulated by hormones-and hormones can be influenced by stress, diet,drugs, etc). Anti fungals only interact with the lining of the vaginal vault-the distensible (stretchy) tube and not the lining of the uterus (the shedding part-think of it as cleaning the nest every month that a pregnancy does not occur).

The best time to use an antifungal is between periods, before bed-the creme really needs contact with the walls of the vagina. Wear a panty liner, tampons would defeat the purpose.

Anything that seems like a yeast infection and isn't easily cured with an antifungal needs to be checked out.  Many venereal diseases like trichamonas, chlamydia, etc have similar symptoms and do not get better by themselves.
Birth control pills will not protect a woman from an STD, only condoms can prevent STDs (besides abstinence). The thing about STDs is the longer they are ignored, the more damage they do. The fallopian tubes can become scarred, infected,or a woman can develop pelvic inflammatory disease (requires hospitalization and multiple IV antibiotics).Scarred tubes lead to infertility. Anyone who is sexually active should be tested atleast yearly. Public health clinics and Planned Parenthood will test you on a sliding scale cost if you have no insurance.


----------



## amoona (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok I was frequently getting yeast infections and I was just like wtf this is not going away even after using over the counter stuff. I just went to the doctor and got some stuff but she told me the major reason yeast infections return are because -

1. bubble baths, i forgot the exact reasons but something about the fragrance in the bubbles
2. OVER cleaning that region
3. using scented body wash
4. not fully drying off after a shower/bath


----------



## macface (Jan 15, 2008)

Once I had a really bad yeast Infection I had to go to the doctor and they Made me drink this pill and they told me it would work for 14 days and creme to rub around my vagina area I don't remember what it was called everything was a prescription.The doctor told me to stay away from scented body wash and to only wear cotton underwear and avoid using thongs.I only wash myself with Dove white soap.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 15, 2008)

Fluconazole (diflucan) is the tablet given once by mouth-for yeast. 
Yeast infections can be caused by pH balance upsets like wearing spandex bike shorts and getting too moist , overdoing it with cleansers, douche,etc that are alkaline, birth control pills make it easier to get a yeast infection, pregnancy and diabetes make it easier to grow yeast, poor diet, antibiotics that wipe out the normal flora (see my post on acidophilus and bifidus),chemotherapy,stress,spending too much time in a wet bathing suit, tight jeans, intercourse with a person with a fungal infection (jock itch) can all cause yeast infections.

Also, thongs can cause urinary tract infections because they tend to move too much in that small area between the shi shi puka and the okole puka  (pee hole and butthole). Always wipe front to back, drop the paper, wipe front to back (never in circles). Pee after intercourse. That s a good way to keep the bladder uninfected as well.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 15, 2008)

I eat yogurt everyday containing the bacterium Lactobacillus acidophilus.  I also get the kind with the least amount of sugar in it.  So far i've never had a yeast infection *knocks on wood*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Fluconazole (diflucan) is the tablet given once by mouth-for yeast. 
Yeast infections can be caused by pH balance upsets like wearing spandex bike shorts and getting too moist , overdoing it with cleansers, douche,etc that are alkaline, birth control pills make it easier to get a yeast infection, pregnancy and diabetes make it easier to grow yeast, poor diet, antibiotics that wipe out the normal flora (see my post on acidophilus and bifidus),chemotherapy,stress,spending too much time in a wet bathing suit, tight jeans, intercourse with a person with a fungal infection (jock itch) can all cause yeast infections.

Also, thongs can cause urinary tract infections because they tend to move too much in that small area between the shi shi puka and the okole puka  (pee hole and butthole). Always wipe front to back, drop the paper, wipe front to back (never in circles). Pee after intercourse. That s a good way to keep the bladder uninfected as well._

 

Great information & so important!    Many women don't know this information.  I had a patient in her 80s.  No one ever taught her how to wipe herself from front to back.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a women's health RN. I cover the gamut from prenatal care to, well post mortem care. I do make it my job to teach every patient I have how to take care of themselves and their children-so they can have happy, healthy lives and not sit in a doctors office for 6 hours just to here "I don't know, try this". 

I would also like to add that babies need to be wiped the same way! Front to back, new wipe, front to back. Don't drag the cloth that touched the anus anywhere near the urethra (pee or shi shi puka) or the vagina. Introducing anal bacteria into the vagina can cause bacterial vaginosis-which feels like a yeast infection but can not be cures with an antifungal.
Clean those little baby girls carefully, no long tubbaths in irritating soap bubbles.


----------



## magg0rz (Jan 31, 2008)

Azo Yeast is an oral herbal remedy you can take to reduce the production of bacteria before you get an infection. I've take a pill a few times when I start to feel weird downstairs and it clears things up immediately.


----------

